# 4 Birds and a snake



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sharing a few shots from the last couple of weeks.

Drake wood duck feeding on a live oak acorn
Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/7.1, 1/250th second, ISO 360, tripod, overcast & foggy conditions, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.

Puffed up pine warbler in a popcorn tree
Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/4.5, 1/250th second, ISO 320, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.

Black-bellied whistling duck in flight
Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/11, 1/250th second, ISO 1000, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.

Perched painted bunting
This guy doesn't know that he's supposed to be in Central or South America for the winter!  I've had a male painted bunting overwinter at my house for the last 2 years.  I set up a perch & my blind, and he was kind enough to pose for me.
Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/6.3, 1/250th second, ISO 1000, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket with Better Beamer Fresnel flash extender, slight crop.

Mississippi green watersnake
And this guy didn't know he wasn't supposed to be out!  This was just after the ice storm.  It was below freezing that night, and I still had some patches of ice in the shade even though the air temperature had gotten up to 63 degrees that afternoon.  I was stopped looking at a yellow-rumped warbler trying to decide if I was going to dig out the gear to photograph him or not when I looked & saw this guy basking in a wax myrtle!  He was plump and healthy (and about ready to shed).
Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/5.6, 1/200th second, ISO 200, handheld, fill flash with diffuser handheld off to the side.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Sweet shootin' Rip.  Good to see more of your treats for us!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 6, 2014)

Boy you come back with a bang Rip.  Great shots.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 6, 2014)

Top self all the way around Great captures


----------



## carver (Feb 7, 2014)

They are all great, but the woody is my favorite


----------



## olcop (Feb 7, 2014)

*Birds and Snake*

Very nice images!! Looks like the snake is getting ready to shed.
olcop


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 8, 2014)

Those are fantastic rip. Great detail. The first one looks like a painting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, y'all!  I was quite happy with shots that I got during those couple of weeks.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 12, 2014)

wood Duck and a painted bunting both on my bucket list to photograph beautiful shots


----------

